# River Rock and Wood Scape



## victri (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi,

This is a new tank setup. Pic was taken on Day 1. Don't mind the cloudy water.  

Specs:
- 2(L) x 1(W) x 1.5(H) ft
- 110W
- Flourite and riversand

Plants:
- E. tenellus
- Polygonum sp Sao Paulo
- Juncus repens
- Crypt Mi Oya
- Val Americana var natans

Livestock:
- Boraras Urolthemoides
- Cherry shrimps

Hope you like it.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I saw the post on Aquaticquotient.com board and hoped that it would make it over here.

The rock work is excellent. It has natural continuity. The wood fits exceedingly well. It will be interesting to see whether your plant choice can compliment the hardscape masterpiece rather than drown it.

Is Gratiola your business? or a client?

Andrew Cribb


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

My only complaint is that the huge rock right at the golden section is overwhelming -- the impression is a bit strong. 

Unlike Andrew, I do hope that the plant growth will soften the lines of your hardscaping.

Good job and please keep us updated,

Carlos


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree w/ Carlos....once the plants grow in it will look very nice. What type of wood did you use? I like branchy pieces of wood like that.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi Victri! That is absolutely stunning - a piece of art! I think it may look really nice filled in - but then I wonder if it wouldn't look better as is? It has a sort of, I can't think of the word I want to use, but sort of like moderation quality to it - the opposite of abundance....do I make sense?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

When you first showed this tank in chat I was wowed, there is a boldness to the miminalism shown as opposed to the overwrought tanks I've seen so many of as of late. 

Lookinig forward to seeing how it progresses. Keep us updated please.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I think your tank looks great, love the limb over the rocks; very nice


----------



## Adam (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah, I really like that tank alot. Beautiful!


----------



## victri (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for all the encouraging comments! Gratiola is actually a business setup with another partner.

The wood is very dense. I'm not sure where it's from, but it takes 2 weeks of soaking/boiling to sink. This tank was not meant to put too much emphasis or focus on the plants. Instead, we thought we might try to have the plants compliment the rock and wood. It's hard to get the right balance of plants in, and we don't want to overwhelm the tank with huge bushes. The feeling I get when I see it now is like a snapshot that's frozen a particular moment in time. I'd let the plants grow in a bit more (flow out of the cracks and crevices) and then maintain from there.

Thanks again. I'll update when the plants settle in.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Very nice Victri. I think it's rather stunning, but I would like to see a little more plant growth, especially in the cracks on the left hand side of the big rock. Keep us posted.


----------

